# Hummin bird Super 60 flasher



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey i just got done reading the paper and saw someone had a hummin bird super 60 flasher for sale i search for them on the internet and didnt find any pictures i need a finder for icefishing but i dont want to spend 300 bucks for a vexlar and he wants 60 for this one i went to the hummingbird website and found out they came out in 1975. But no pics... CAn any of u tell me if this will be a good flasher for icefisher to tell me if there are any fish below and can it shoot throught the ice like my neighbors vexlair he just puts water on the the ice and it read the depth but he did this when there was 5 inches of clear ice and im not sure if it will work with thicker ice So if u have ever owned one of these tell me if there good cause i want to buy one if they perform well.


----------



## FrozenHusker (Jul 29, 2004)

A super 60 is more likely to be found in an atique shop or in a collection than on the ice. You will be sorry you spent $60 on that if you plan to use it.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks i will not buy it just have to save up for a vexliar! :beer:


----------

